# Seeking Cincinnati/Northern KY Gamers



## Fathead (Dec 2, 2004)

For the first time in 12 years, our gaming group is looking for some new players.  We've lost 2 players to children/family duties, and another due to a move.  We're looking for one or two new players.

We play D&D 3.5, with a few additional house rules.  We meet every Wednesday.

Our GM is a long-time player who recently stepped behind the GM screen because I'm suffering from 12 year burnout (once per week for 12 years tends to do that).

We'll be starting after the Christmas season (plenty of time to develop character backgrounds and work that into the adventures).

If you're interested, post here!


----------



## Fathead (Dec 2, 2004)

Oh!  I should also mention that it is a homebrew campaign.  We usually develop our own maps, cities, pantheons, etc.


----------



## Fathead (Dec 6, 2004)

Shameless BUMP


----------



## Krieg (Dec 7, 2004)

Where at in Cincy do you normally meet? And at what time on Wednesday nights?


----------



## Fathead (Dec 7, 2004)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Where at in Cincy do you normally meet? And at what time on Wednesday nights?




We generally convene from 5:30-6:00, and generally play for 4+ hours.  The sessions would be held either in Fort Mitchell or in Covington (Mainstrasse area).


----------



## Tewligan (Dec 8, 2004)

I'm going to just chime in to say that Fathead has a damn good group - if I hadn't moved a few thousand miles away, I'd still be playing in it. The group is heavy on roleplay and character development. If you try to solve every problem by swinging a sword, your character will die. Messily. It's a great group if you like to see a story unfold as you play. Get in on it.


----------



## Fathead (Dec 8, 2004)

Tewligan said:
			
		

> I'm going to just chime in to say that Fathead has a damn good group - if I hadn't moved a few thousand miles away, I'd still be playing in it. The group is heavy on roleplay and character development. If you try to solve every problem by swinging a sword, your character will die. Messily. It's a great group if you like to see a story unfold as you play. Get in on it.




Thanks for the kind words Tewligan!

:Fathead thumbs through a wad of cash, and palms some money in Tewligan's pocket


----------



## Krieg (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks!

Unfortunately living (and working) on the north side of 'Cincy probably make the times unworkable for me.

Hope you find someone!


----------



## Fathead (Dec 22, 2004)

Bump


----------



## Piratecat (Dec 23, 2004)

I'll point a friend here.


----------



## Fathead (Dec 27, 2004)

For anyone still interested - 

We won't be starting for 2 weeks still.  So, there is still time to get in at the start of the campaign (you'll need to work with our GM to develop your character concept, personality, and background...oh...and pick out a suitable miniature).


----------



## Fathead (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh...one other thing - anyone looking to contact me about this, just post here.  My work email is inundated with spam, so it's difficult for me to sort out the emails.


----------



## Quartermoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks, Pcat, for pointing me here and thereby tormenting me with that which I cannot have.  

This sounds great, absolutely.  But every Wednesday...my Girl Scout troop meets on Wednesdays, my eldest daughter is in two musicals, my youngest is taking two art classes, I'll soon be preparing for a week-long Girl Scout Day Camp...it just won't be possible.

I wish... :\


----------



## Fathead (Jan 5, 2005)

We're not married to Wednesdays, if that helps any.  We have a couple other player possibilities, so if you don't feel that this will fit in your schedule, it's no big deal (we're honestly not as desperate as the tone of our thread may imply).  

Let us know if you're interested though.


----------



## WampusCat43 (Feb 2, 2005)

*May be what you're looking for*

We currently play 3.5 every Wed. night as well, alternating between Ft. Thomas and Crestview.  Just lost one player to 2nd shift/baby and may be about to lose another (there's currently four of us).  Couldn't ask for much closer, distance-wise.

Contact me at khays3 on hotmail and I'll give you the details.


----------



## Snassek (May 25, 2005)

I wish I would've seen this thread sooner.

I am an older gamer that was introduced to DnD a long time ago (early 80's) but never got to play more than a couple of times so I consider myself a newbie just starting out. I have been wanting to meet up with a group locally so I could get back into it. I do play a lot of NWN so I have a decent idea of 3.0e rules.

If interested in an old newbie player, I can be reached at snassek@gmail.com

Also, I live in the Ft. Mitchell/Taylor Mill area.


----------

